# Check a dead ram slot?



## Gyllilian (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there any way to check of the functionality of a ram slot without physically putting ram in and trying it out?  I was worried about damaging good ram if the slot was burnt out on an older motherboard my friend gave me.  He said that the slot was damaged while installing bad ram but he wasn't completely sure.


----------



## smajer (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello,

The only thing that can be done is to run MemTest86. If it shows up as bad RAM remove the RAM and test it with RAM that you know is good. If it still turns up as bad RAM then the slots are at fault. Other than that there is no software that i know of that can test RAM Slots.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gyllilian said:


> Is there any way to check of the functionality of a ram slot without physically putting ram in and trying it out?  I was worried about damaging good ram if the slot was burnt out on an older motherboard my friend gave me.  He said that the slot was damaged while installing bad ram but he wasn't completely sure.



Unfortunately there is no other real way to. Find a low capacity stick (like 128MB) and use that to test the slot. That way if it fries it's no rel loss.


----------

